# Camp Perry Firing Range Map



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a map of the firing range? They are shooting in danger zone 1 tomorrow and I was wondering if a particular reef was in that zone. Can anyone help?


----------



## Whit's Whaler (Jul 15, 2008)

Look on the "Free Maps & Charts" liink at the top of this Page.

Commodore 64 posted some great maps. The PDF of "West Sister" has the whole Perry firing range, you should be able to zoom in on the PDF and identify the zone you're interested in.

Good Luck....If in doubt stay out......!%


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Which reef do you want to know about?


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)




----------

